# Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5



## Kamir (19. November 2015)

*Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon etwas länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine Wakü in mein System zu bauen, gerade wegen den Temperaturen meiner GPU. Habe bereits verschiedene Sachen ausprobiert um die kühler zu bekommen (Lüfterkurve, Morpheus, Airflow optimiert) aber es hat nichts bis kaum etwas gebracht und ich möchte auch keine große Geräuschkulisse. Gestern habe ich sogar mein Gehäuse umgestellt, weil ich dachte, dass wenn es (noch) freier steht kühler wird aber die Temperaturen haben sich nicht wirklich verändert. Da ich an vielen Stellen gelesen habe, dass es besser ist gleich eine komplette Wakü zu nehmen anstatt nur GPU habe ich mich dann für eine komplette Wakü entschieden.

Da ich noch keinerlei Erfahrungen in dem Bereich habe, habe ich mir den Wakü Guide und die Beispielkonfigurationen mal angschaut. 
Komponenten sind ungefähr geplant, habe aber noch Fragen:

1. Reichen 2 280er Radiatoren (30mm) um eine leise Kühlung von meiner GPU und CPU zu gewährleisten? (OC erstmal nicht geplant)
2. Lüfter habe ich theoretisch noch 7 SW2, aber die sollen ja nicht so gut sein für Radiatoren (obwohl ich einen Test gesehen habe, da hieß es sie sind doch nicht so schlecht) welche sind denn leise und für meine Konfig geeignet?
3. Brauche ich ein stärkeres NT für die Wakü?
4. Welche bzw. wieviele Anschlüsse sollte ich am Besten nehmen?
5. Sollten die Lüfter besser saugen oder reinblasen?

Hier mal ein Bild wie ich mir meine Wakü vorstelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Seitenteil ist ebenfalls ein Lüfter verbaut den würde ich dann bei der Wakü übernehmen

Mein Warenkorb, Budget sind 700€:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Ich schwanke momentan noch, ob ich mir oben nicht doch einen 420er einbauen sollte und dann auf mein Laufwerk verzichte, da ich auch nicht zu 100% weiß ob vorne ein 280er reinpasst und es nicht zu eng wird. Ich würde dann den AGB für die Pumpe nehmen anstatt dem "Phobya 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black V.2"

LG


----------



## SpatteL (19. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

1. Sollte damit einigermaßen Leise werden
2. Wenn du die Lüfter schon hast, würde ich es erst mal damit versuchen, vielleicht bist du mit den Ergebnis ja schon zufrieden. 
3. Nein, warum auch? Die Pumpe hat 5W und sonst kommt ja nix dazu.
4. Pro Komponente 2stk, welche ist Geschmackssache.
5. Kommt auch etwas auf die Lüfter an, die einen sind saugend besser, die anderen blasend. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht so gut aus.

Zum aktuellen WK:
Beim CPU-Kühler könntest du auch ein günstigeres Modell nehmen.
Da hast du jetzt 2 AGBs drin. Bei dem aquainlet würde ich auf den ganzen Schnick-Schnack  verzichten.

12% Rabatt:
Rabattaktion: Hardwareluxx-Leser sparen bis zu 12 % bei Aquatuning.de - Hardwareluxx

MfG


----------



## Kamir (19. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Okay danke schonmal  

Was ich vergessen habe die Radiatoren sollten nicht nur eine leise Kühlung gewährleisten sondern das System auch möglichst kühl halten, sprich die Graka sollte nicht auf 60-70 Grad kommen bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20-25°.
Der 2. AGB ist nur dafür da falls ich den Phobya nicht nehmen kann, wenn die Schächte wegfallen. 
Das Aquainlet werde ich noch gegen eins ohne so viel Schnick Schnack tauschen falls der Phobya wegfällt.

Bei den Anschlüssen bin ich ratlos, gibt es da bestimmte die besonders gut sind? Ansonsten muss ich bei den Anschlüssen nur darauf achten ob die auf den Schlauch passen oder? Bieten sich denn bei mir gewinkelte Anschlüsse irgendwo an?  Es geht mir nicht um die Optik da ich eh kein Sichtfenster habe.
Ich würde außerdem am tiefsten Punkt dann einen Hahn oder so anbringen zwecks auslassen.

Die Rabattaktion ist natürlich prima Danke für den Tipp! 

Werde die Tage mal messen ob die 280er ohne Probleme reinpassen.


----------



## lefskij (19. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Hey Kamir,



Kamir schrieb:


> ...ich habe jetzt schon etwas länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine Wakü in mein System zu bauen...
> ...Da ich an vielen Stellen gelesen habe, dass es besser ist gleich eine komplette Wakü zu nehmen anstatt nur GPU habe ich mich dann für eine komplette Wakü entschieden...



Das ist schonmal eine gute Entscheidung, Mit Luft ist es immer etwas lauter um das Gehäuse herum und ich war es auch leid, immer einen schneller werdenden Lüfter der Grafikkarte zu hören und mich mit den Temperaturen herumzuplagen...

Die Kühler für CPU und GPU, die Du kaufen möchtest, sind schonmal ganz ordentlich aber tu Dir einen Gefallen und nimm andere Schläuche... Hatte auch die von Masterkleer drinnen und habe sie nach etwa acht Monaten wieder entsorgt. In meinem SysProfile in der Signatur kannst Du Dir mal ein paar Bilder dieser Schläuche ansehen.

Mit den Radiatoren kannst Du laut Faustformel etwa 560 Watt TDP kühlen und das reicht für's erste aber solltest Du später übertakten, kann es schon ein wenig lauter werden. Die Alphacool-Radiatoren sind wohl ganz gut, wie Du herausgefunden hast und ich gelesen habe, allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung mit gehäuseinternen, denn ich benutze einen MO-RA für mein SLI-Setup.
Als Lüfter für die Radiatoren kann ich Dir Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL2 empfehlen, habe neun von diesen am Radiator und sie sind leiser und kraftvoller als die Silent Wings/Shadow Wings (das Gehäuse ist lauter als der Radi).

Du brauchst nicht zwangsläufig ein neues Netzteil für WAKÜ falls Du nicht an eine zweite Grafikkarte für die Zukunft denkst oder Unmengen an LEDs bzw. Beleuchtungsröhren installieren möchtset.

Ich benutze Anschraubtüllen von Aquatuning gerändelt black nickel und bisher habe ich keine Probleme damit - absolut dicht und leicht zu verbauen. Nimm lieber ein paar mehr und auch einige 90° Winkel in passender Farbe dazu, weisst ja nie, wo Du mal wenig Platz hast und der Biegeradius des Schlauches nicht ausreicht...

Blasende Lüfter sollen effektiver sein - habe ich noch nicht getestet, da meine am MO-RA saugen (ästhetische und sicherheitstechnische Gründe).

Das Phobya Bay Reservoir verwende ich auch und es gefällt mir gut, gerade weil man hinten LEDs hineinstecken kann, um es zu beleuchten. Habe aber die Blende von einem Alphacool-Res vorn angebracht, weil die ein größeres Sichtfenster hat und die roten LEDs besser zur Geltung kommen... Schau Dir mal die Bilder in meinem SysProfile an.

Falls Du noch Fragen hast, stehe ich Dir gerne zur Verfügung...


Viele Grüße

EDIT: Ein Kugelhahn ist absolut empfehlenswert, falls Du mal etwas umbauen möchtest - habe auch einen verbaut und der hat schopn so manche Sauerei verhindert. Als Anschlüsse eignen sich die Standardausführungen von Aquatuning schon sehr und die black nickel sehen auch ganz chic aus. Das Gewinde ist recht kurz und die Überwurfmuttern passen sogar für meine *11.2mm* Norprene Schläuche


----------



## Kamir (20. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Guten Morgen,

habe mir jetzt nochmal Gedanken gemacht, dein sysprofil hat mich dann schlussendlich auf einen Mo-Ra gebracht . Ich denke damit werde ich am Besten fahren was die Kühlung angeht bzw. die Lautstärke und nachdem ich den Rechner bzw. Schreibtisch eh umgestellt habe, habe ich jetzt auch genügend Platz für den Mo-Ra, abgesehen davon will ich nicht denken es hätte auch noch leiser und kühler sein können ^^ 

Habe mich für einen AGB direkt in Verbindung mit der Pumpe entschieden. Mit der Aquaero 5LT benötige ich dann leider den letzten Laufwerksschacht (ich will die Steuerung möglichst unkompliziert befestigen und mir fällt sonst nichts ein wo ich das am Besten in meinem Gehäuse machen soll), weswegen der Phobya dann wegfällt. Die Pumpe habe ich so gelassen trotz der Steuerung weil die als einizige von den XT´s einen integrierten Temperatursensor hat und mir die Funktionen von den XT´s gefallen.

1. Kann ich die 9 Lüfter mit dem Y-Kabel alle an einen Anschluss von der Steuerung hängen und brauche ich eine Verlängerung für das Y-Kabel? 
2. Außerdem wird in den Beispielkonfig´s eine "Verstärkerplatine für aquaero und aquastream" eingeplant benötige ich die zwingend?
3. Die Schläuche habe ich auch ausgetauscht, kann ich dann grundsätzlich Anschlüsse für 11/8 nehmen oder gibts da spezielle für den 11.2mm Schlauch?#
4. Wäre der Aquainlet mit Füllstandsmessung etc. dann doch besser weil ich den AGB nicht sehen kann?

Hier der aktuelle Warenkorb hat das Budget zwar überschritten (ca. 930€ inkl. Lieferung), aber so eine Wakü kann ich auch zukünftig noch sehr lange benutzen hoffe ich . Außerdem ist ja gerade eh die 12% Rabatt-Aktion.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
- Bin für Vorschläge aller Art offen, möglicherweise geht ja auch eine andere Pumpe mit externem Temperaturmesser.

Jetzt sollten nur noch die Anschlüsse fehlen. Ich muss mir auch noch überlegen wie ich das Lüfter Kabel in mein Gehäuse bekomme, werde wohl oder übel eine Slotblende entfernen müssen 
5. Tut mir leid aber ich muss die Frage nochmal stellen^^nachdem doch einiges dazu kommt reicht das Netzteil noch? Ich bin da etwas vorsichtig nicht das es dann unter Last extrem laut ist und piept bzw. surrt.

Anschlüsse:
-Pro Komponente brauche ich 2 Tüllen, GPU, CPU, Pumpe, AGB (wenn ich das richtige sehe brauche ich bei der integrierten nur eine?), Aquaero, Kugelhahn, Mo-Ra und Slotblende auf jeder Seite 2 denke ich mal, macht also 17 Stück 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) AnschraubtÃ¼lle G1/4 - gerÃ¤ndelt - black nickel | AnschraubtÃ¼llen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany und mit 90° nehme ich 6  11/8mm (8x1,5mm) AnschraubtÃ¼lle 90Â° drehbar G1/4 - black nickel | black nickel | 11/8mm | AnschraubtÃ¼llen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany 
-dazu kommen 2 Schnellkupplungen für den Schlauch zum Mo-Ra zum transportieren falls ich das mal machen sollte - 2 mal Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Kupplung (High Flow) - QD3 Black | Schnellkupplungen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany und 2 mal Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Stecker (High Flow) - QD3 Black | Schnellkupplungen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
-ein T-Stück um zwischen AGB/Pumpe und GPU einen Schlauch mit Kugelhahn zu installieren http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...-5mm-t-schlauchverbinder-black-nickel?c=10973
-einen Kugelhanhn http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...2-wege-kugelhahn-g1/4-geraendelt-black-nickel

Damit machen die Anschlüsse ca. 130€ aus (20x gerade Tüllen 6x 90° Tüllen), dass hätte ich nicht erwartet oO
6. Passen die Anschlüsse oder kann ich da was verbessern oder eine günstigere Variante nehmen?
7. Wie befestige ich denn die Temperatursensoren vom Aquaero am Besten und wo lohnen sie sich?
- mMn. einen in die Nähe der Pumpe sprich Gehäusefront, einen zum Deckel, hinter das MB evtl. noch einen und an der Rückseite kurz oberhalb der Slotblenden
8. Benötige ich noch Schrauben oder irgendwas Anderes für meine Wakü an das ich als Anfänger nicht gedacht habe?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich keinen Filter brauche nachdem ich da nichts anderes als Fertigmischungen reinfülle 

Aufbau wäre dann wie folgt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verschlauchung:
AGB > Pumpe (90° nach oben)> hoch zum Aquaero (90° ankommend von unten) >nach links zur CPU (evtl. 90° runter) > runter zur GPU (90° ankommend bzw. 90° nach links) > durch die Slotblende > Mo-Ra > zurück ins Gehäuse AGB

Vielen Dank für die bisherige Hilfe!


----------



## SpatteL (20. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Gerade auf Arbeit, daher nur knapp.

Als alternative Pumpe eine Alphacool DDC310.

MfG

Edit:
Feierabend 

Wenn du ein aquaero nimmst, brauchst du nicht die Ultra-Version der Pumpe, ein extra Temperatursensor ist sowieso etwas genauer.

1. Kommt auf die Lüfter an, mit dem Wasserkühler schafft das aquaero 1,65A pro Kanal(knapp 20W).
Ich würde die Lüfter aber auf 2 oder 3 Kanäle aufteilen, dann kannst du die Steuerung etwas gestaffelt gestalten.
z.B. im Idle laufen nur 3 auf minimal Drehzahl, bei Temperatur X gehen die nächsten 3 an, bei Temperatur Y die letzten 3 und wenn die Temperatur noch weiter steigt, drehen alle langsam hoch.
Eine Verlängerung wirst du sicher brauchen, mit den 60cm wirst du doch gerade so aus dem Case kommen.

2. Für die aquastream bräuchte man die um mehrere Lüfter zu steuern, da die nur 5W steuern kann, aber für ein aquaero(mit Wasserkühler) braucht man die nicht.

3. Brauchst keine anderen(gibt auch keine), 0,2mm liegen da mMn im Toleranzbereich. ^^

4. Bleibt dir überlassen, ich denke ich würde mir das Geld sparen und einfach alle paar Wochen/Monate mal rein schauen.
Wenn die WaKü erst mal richtig entlüftet ist und ein paar Tage gelaufen ist, "verliert" man da auch kaum noch Wasser.

5. NTs sind nicht mein Spezialgebiet, würde aber immer noch nein sagen.
Rechne doch einfach mal zusammen, Pumpe 5-10W und die 9 Lüfter á 1-2W, wären im "schlimmsten" Fall also ca. 30W mehr und das sollte das NT noch schaffen.
Wenn du allerdings später auch noch OC in Betracht ziehst, könnte es durchaus knapp werden.

6. Bei den QD3 Stecker und Kupplung mit AG?
Nimm bitte nicht die schwarzen, auch wenn die besser aussehen. Bei den kommt es bei nicht nachvollziehbaren Komponenten/Wasser Kombinationen zur Korrosion.
RMA für schwarze Koolance Verbinder abgelehnt

7. Da musst du selber wissen, welche Temperaturen du wissen möchtest.
Ich habe bei mir einen vor einen Gehäuselüfter in der Front um quasi die Raumtemperatur zu erfassen.
Dann hatte ich mal einen bei der GraKa am PCB gegenüber der DIE, aber so was ist mMn nur Spielerei.
Vielleicht noch irgendwo zwischen die Spawas der CPU.

8. Das merkt man meistens erst wenn man es braucht. xD
Alles was direkt mit der WaKü zutun hat hast du, aber wenn du noch irgendwelche Anpassungen vornehmen willst/musst kann es schon mal sein, das du noch mal bestellen oder improvisieren musst.

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen zum WK(auch um noch etwas zu sparen):
- wie oben schon mal geschrieben, ein anderer CPU-Kühler z.B. der cuplex kryos Delrin
Von der Leistung nehmen die sich nicht viel.
- der 360er MoRa ist völlig ausreichend und die Lüfter sind auch etwas günstiger bzw. kann man diesen alternativ auch mit 4x180mm Lüftern bestücken
- 1l Wasser wird da nicht mehr reichen, ich glaube alleine in den MoRa passt schon fast 1l
- Schlauch ist noch doppelt drin

MfG


----------



## Kamir (20. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Dankeschön! 

Habe jetzt den Warenkorb aktualisiert und dann 3 Y-Kabel und Verlängerungen dazu genommen, außerdem noch die Pumpe getauscht 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Da sollte jetzt alles dabei sein hoffe ich (abgesehen von den Kupplungen und Steckern, da weiß ich gerade nicht weiter)

1. Die Mo-Ra Lüfter haben je knapp 2Watt also da schonmal 18Watt wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe dann hat jeder Kanal vom aquaero 20Watt? Dann reicht das ja locker 
2. Bei den Kupplungen bzw. Steckern bin ich ratlos, das Prinzip ist zwar einfach aber ich weiß trotzdem nicht was ich da am besten nehmen muss. Ich denke mal dann 2mal IG und mit Tüllen an den Schlauch oder wie wird das gemacht (Der hier ist leider nicht lagernd falls ich den nehmen sollte Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" IG Stecker (High Flow) inkl. Schottverschraubung - QD3 | Schnellkupplungen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany)
3. Welchen Sensor nehme ich da am Besten und wo sollte der angebracht werden? Habe 2 zur Auswahl rausgesucht: Thermosensor G1/4 auf 10/8 und 11/8mm | Sensor Temperatur | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany und Thermosensor In-Line 10/8 und 11/8mm | Sensor Temperatur | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
4. Der CPU-Kühler ist getauscht ist es bei dem egal wo das Wasser reinkommt bzw. rausgeht? Der hat so wie ich das jetzt gesehen habe ja keine Markierungen dafür
5. 3Liter sollten mir jetzt aber reichen oder?
6. Die Schläuche reichen mir auch mit 5 Metern insgesamt? Ich will dem Mora dann ca. 1m Kabel geben
7. Reichen mir 20 Tüllen aus? 6 mit 90° sind zur Sicherheit auch dabei. Evtl. brauche ich für die Kupplung bzw. Stecker noch welche

Vielen Dank schonmal vielleicht kann ich ja heute noch bestellen


----------



## SpatteL (20. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

1. trotz Wasserkühler würde ich das dennoch nicht ganz ausreizen.
Das mit den 3x3 war aber auch nur ein Vorschlag, kannst ja auch 1x4 und 1x5 machen.

2. jup, die mit IG solltest du nehmen. Das die nicht verfügbar sind nervt mich auch etwas, wollte die mir auch bestellen.
Habe auch schon eine Anfrage am laufen, wann denn wieder welche da sein sollen.
Für 13/10er Schlauch z.B. gibt es auch welche die direkt den passenden Anschluss haben:
Schnellkupplungen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

3. Nimm den hier:
Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/AuÃŸengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Der kommt einfach eine irgendeine Komponente und dann ein normaler Anschluss dran.

4. Der in der Mitte ist der Eingang, ist bei Fast allen CPU-Kühlern so.
Beim GPU-Kühler ist es meist egal.

5. Jup, bei 3 Litern sollte noch was über bleiben.

6. Intern wirst du 1-2m brauchen, ansonsten kommt es darauf an, wo der MoRa steht.

7. Ich komme auf 14 bzw. 18 mit den Schnelltrennern.
2xGPU, 2xCPU, 2xMoRa, 2xPumpe/AGB, 2xaquaero, 4xPanama

Für die Pumpe brauchst du noch den Auslassadapter:
Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" | Pumpenadapter | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

MfG


----------



## Kamir (20. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

1. Aber wenn pro Anschluss 20Watt vorhanden sind dann habe ich ja je nur 6Watt pro Anschluss "$dran oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
2. Dann wird es wohl ein 13/10 Schlauch werden habe die Anschlüsse getauscht 
3. Okay den kann ich auch einfach per Tülle mit nem Schlauch verbinden oder brauche ich da noch einen Adapter oder so?
4. Ich werde dann zur Sicherheit 6m Schlauch nehmen
5. Brauche ich den Auslassadapter wenn ich ein AGB verwende? Da steht: "Der Adapter wird einfach vorne in die Pumpe geschraubt und kann verwendet werden, wenn auf einen Ausgleichsbehälter verzichtet wird." 
Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe ist das ein Auslassadapter im Sinne von ich lasse die Wakü "auslaufen" um daran zu basteln oder einer um das Wasser aus der Pumpe ins System zu lassen für den normalen Betrieb?

Neuer Warenkorb wäre dann:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
+ einen 13/10er Schlauch 

Bin noch am Überlegen wegen den Lüftern ob ich da nicht 180er nehme aber da gibts anscheinend kaum was... das würde den Preis nämlich nochmal ziemlich drücken
Wie bereits geschrieben hätte ich auch noch 7 SW2 über, 5 davon PWM


----------



## SpatteL (20. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

1. Ich hatte das so verstanden, das du doch alle an einen Kanal hängen willst.
3. nein, den Sensor macht du einfach an eine Komponente, Eingang/Ausgang Pumpe oder bei der CPU, ist egal. 
Und in den Sensor schraubst du dann einen normalen Anschluss und gehst dann zu nächsten Komponente.
Da ist auch ein Bild dabei, da sind 2 an einem CPU-Kühler.
4. Dann nimm gleich 2 Retail Boxen, da sind gleich je 3m drin, ist etwas günstiger als 6 "einzelne" Meter.
5. Der AGB ist am Pumpen Eingang, für den Ausgang(zu den Komponenten) brauchst du noch den Adapter, da die Pumpe da ein 1/8" Gewinde hat.
War oben übrigens auch der falsche, sorry:
Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" | Pumpenadapter | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Da der MoRa sowieso mehr als ausreichend ist, wäre es mMn nicht so schlimm, wenn die Lüfter nicht optimal sind.
Da könntest du also auch erst mal die Lüfter nehmen, die du noch hast. Das aquaero hat ja auch ein PWM Anschluss.

MfG


----------



## Kamir (21. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

1. Nene nachdem du gemeint hast ich könnte auch jeweils 3 einzeln ansteuern dann verteil ich die halt jeweils auf einen Anschluss der aquaero hat ja zum Glück 3 davon^^ Die Idee gefällt mir richtig gut das aquaero wirds mir vielleicht auch danken
2. Die Wassertemperatur gleicht sich ja sowieso nach ner Zeit im Betrieb im ganzen System an werde dass in der Nähe der Pumpe installieren denke ich mal und direkt mit dem aquaero verbinden
3. Ja genau das wollte ich, dann spar ich mir da auch noch was 
4. Ah okay, dass war mir nicht klar, ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass der Auslass als Wasser ablassen gemeint ist >.< Dann kommt der natürlich mit rein 

Ich weiß halt nicht ob die SW´s von der Verschraubung her auf den Mo-Ra passen, deswegen bestelle ich mir mal zur Sicherheit die Noiseblocker mit

So, endlich ist´s geschafft.Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ansonsten hätte ich wahrscheinlich einiges vergessen :
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Jetzt bin ich mal auf den Einbau gespannt 

Gibt´s ne gute Möglichkeit, dass die Lüfterkabel vom Mo-Ra zum Gehäuse möglichst schön zusammengehalten werden?

Edit: Schottverschraubung Slotblende (normale PCI - BauhÃ¶he) | Slotblenden | GehÃ¤use & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany habe ich mir mal mitbestellt um die Lüfterkabel ins Gehäuse zu bekommen ohne eine Slotblende weglassen zu müssen 
Den Schlauch vom Mo-Ra und die Lüfterkabel packe ich in einen Kabelkanal den ich noch übrig hatte vom Ikea, zwar nicht schön aber zweckmäßig


----------



## SpatteL (21. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Moin 
Hast du jetzt schon bestellt?
In dem WK ist noch die 9-fach Kabelpeitsche und der falsche Auslassadapter(brauchst den aus Beitrag #10).
Vergiss auch nicht noch die Gratis Artikel mitzunehmen(unter dem Warenkob), du kannst aus jeder Zeile einen auswählen. 
Pass auch auf den Adventskalender auf, der ist einmal gratis drin und wird beim laden des WK aber als normaler Artikel geladen und muss bezahlt werden.

Wenn du schon bestellt hast, schicke mal noch eine PN an Eddy von Aquatuning, der kann das noch ändern.

Die Schraubenlöcher der SW sollten so sein wie bei normalen 120mm Lüftern, sonst würden die ja nicht passen.

MfG


----------



## Kamir (21. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Servus,

ja habe ich leider schon, habe extra bevor ich auf die Kasse gedrückt habe alle Änderungen vorgenommen gehabt... leider hat´s die anscheinend wieder wieder rausgeschmissen nachdem ich zur Kasse gegangen bin. Natürlich hab ich dann nicht wieder alles durchgeschaut sondern nur kurz überflogen >.< Der Warenkorb hat mir allgemein ziemlich Probleme gemacht, sehr häufig wurden alle Artikel rausgelöscht oder plötzlich war alles oder ein Teil doppelt drinnen etc. hatte auch einige Male Artikel drinnen die ich Stunden zuvor entfernt hatte. Ich wurde auch mehrmals während ich mir Artikel rausgesucht habe einfach ausgeloggt. Habe das dem Support ebenfalls geschrieben, vielleicht bin ich da kein Einzelfall, aber es kann natürlich auch sein, dass es an meiner Seite lag bzw. an meinem Browser, aber mir ist das auf 2 verschiedenen Geräten mit unterschiedlichen Browsern passiert. Mir ist das direkt nach der Bestellung aufgefallen, als ich mir die Mail nochmal ganz genau angeschaut habe und ich habe den Support angeschrieben. Eddy habe ich zur Sicherheit auch mal ne PN geschickt. 
Wird Samstag auch verschickt bei Aquatuning? Dann besteht die Möglichkeit, dass niemand meine Supportanfragen sieht bzw. Eddy wahrscheinlich auch erst am Montag meine PN liest, oder sind die Supportanfragen direkt mit den Bestellungen verknüpft, sodass der Mitarbeiter beim Waren einpacken direkt sieht ob der Kunde nochmal eine Änderung vorgenommen hat?


----------



## SpatteL (21. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Also Eddy ist auch privat am WE aktiv, zumindest im HWLuxx-Forum, der wird deine PN also bekommen.
Ansonsten arbeitet am WE bei AT keiner, da geht es erst am Montag weiter. Glaube aber nicht, das deine Bestellung gleich die erste ist, die bearbeitet wird.
Gerade am Wochenende mit Rabatt-Aktion kommen da sicher viele Bestellungen zusammen.
Die Rabatt-Aktion wird auch der Grund für die schlechtere Performance der Seite sein, zudem haben die vor ca 2 Wochen das Shopsystem verändert und das läuft daher allgemein noch nicht ganz rund.

Wenn es blöd kommt, musst du noch mal nachbestellen, wenn du das mit Eddy klärst, bekommst du das vielleicht auch ohne Versandkosten, da ist AT immer sehr kulant.
Hatte ich bei meiner ersten Bestellung anno 2009 auch. 
War eine sehr ähnliche Situation:
- an einem WE mit Rabatt-Aktion bestellt
- noch ein paar Änderungswünsche via eMail mitgeteilt
- auf Grund hoher Nachfrage über das WE wurde die Mail übersehen/noch nicht bearbeitet aber Bestellung war schon im Versand
- via PN ein AT-Mitarbeiter(damals Wassermann@AT) im HWLuxx-Forum angeschrieben
- mit ihm alles geklärt und die gewünschten Artikel ohne Versandkosten bekommen

Also, wird schon klappen.

MfG


----------



## Kamir (21. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Okay, dann hoffe ich mal, dass es mit der PN klappt danke für den Tipp!

Das mit der Rabatt-Aktion habe ich gar nicht bedacht gehabt, dass da dann so viel Andrang sein wird aber das erklärt natürlich einiges




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe mir derweil noch ne Skizze zwecks Verschlauchung gemacht, weil ichs nicht abwarten kann zu basteln 

Mir ist noch der Gedanke gekommen wie ich das Shoggy am Besten mit dem Gehäuse verbinde, ich bin mir nicht sicher wie das mit den Schrauben in Verbindung mit meinem Gehäuseboden ist der is durchlöchert. Nun würde ich das Shoggy einfach mit doppelseitigem Klebeband festkleben, falls ich es nicht verschraubt bekomme. Die Frage ist jetzt allerdings ob das ganze dann auch hält, wenn ich das Gehäuse mal bewege? 
Wenn ich da noch mit Kabelbindern arbeiten würde um die Pumpe festzumachen dann werden die Vibrationen ja wieder übertragen auch wenn nicht so stark. Falls ich das Gehäuse mal transportieren muss werde ich ohnehin mit Kabelbindern arbeiten zur Sicherheit, dass während dem Fahren nicht plötzlich die Pumpe abreißt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um nochmal auf die Aktion zurückzukommen: meine Freundin freut sich jetzt u. A. über einen Bademantel 

Nochmal vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe!!  Ansonsten würde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich immer noch am Überlegen sein was ich alles brauche


----------



## SpatteL (21. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Kein Problem, dafür ist das Forum ja da und ich mach das auch ganz gerne. 

Da hat deine Freundin ja wenigstens auch was davon.^^

Wenn da schon ein Haufen Löcher im Boden sind, ist es doch noch einfacher, da musst du selber keine bohren.
Hier siehst du wie es eigentlich gedacht ist:
Lautlose Pumpenentkopplung: das Shoggy Sandwich - Selbstgebautes - Aqua Computer Forum

MfG


----------



## Kamir (22. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Achso, ich war mir da nicht sicher ob die nicht zu groß sind und die Schrauben sich dann irgendwann lösen obwohl sie fest angezogen sind?

Ich habe gestern noch mit einem Freund gesprochen, der arbeitet in der Metallindustrie und hat viel mit Lasern zu tun, er meinte dort wird hochreines Kühlwasser für die Laser verwendet, wäre sowas auch eine Option für eine normale Wakü im PC?


----------



## SpatteL (22. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Kannst du nur versuchen, zur Not einfach Schrauben mit einem größerem Kopf (und/oder U-Scheibe) nehmen.

Kann schon sein, aber normales destilliertes Wasser kostet jetzt auch nicht die Welt, da bekommst du 5l für 2-3€.
Als Korrosionsschutz kann man auch Glysantin(z.B. G48) nehmen und das dann im Verhältnis 1:10 mit dem Wasser mischen.
Eine Flasche Glysantin mit 1,5l(reicht also für 15l Wasser) bekommst du im Baumarkt für 10-15€, da kostet der Liter fertiges Gemisch weniger als 1€.
Alternativ kann der Rest auch ins Auto. ^^
Damit arbeite ich schon 6 Jahre und hatte noch keine Probleme damit.

MfG


----------



## lefskij (22. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Hallo Kamir,

einen schönen Warenkorb hast Du Dir da zusammengestellt und mit SpatteLs professioneller Hilfe sind auch alle wichtigen Dinge dabei...

Freut mich zu hören, dass Du Dich für den MO-RA und die NoiseBlocker entschieden hast - eine wirklich gute Combo. Die Koolance-Schnellkupplungen habe ich ja direkt am Gehäuse befestigt und für die 11/8mm Schläuche konnte ich auch nur die Version mit Innengewinde nehmen.
Da Du komplett neu aufbaust und 13/10mm Schläuche nimmst - sieht bestimmt auch super aus, hast Du da viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Bei mir war ja schon alles installiert und deswegen musste ich etwas improvisieren aber da wir ja alle begeisterte Schrauber sind, ist das eher ein Vergnügen als eine Last

Gut, dass Du drei Liter Kühlflüssigkeit genommen hast... Ich habe gut 2,5 Liter gebraucht. Hoffentlich klappt noch alles mit der Korrektur Deines Warenkorbes und Du bekommst auch die richtigen Artikel. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Einbau und drücke die Daumen, dass alles gleich funktioniert. Vielleicht baust Du ja erstmal einen Testkreislauf zur Prüfung auf Dichtigkeit zusammen und vergiss nicht, alle Komponenten vorher durchzuspülen, um eventuelle Rückstände der Produktion zu entfernen.

Bin schon sehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt und freue mich auf die ersten Bilder.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kamir (23. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Moin,

dann probiere ich mal mein Glück mit den mitgelieferten Schrauben. 

Gerade eben kam noch eine Mail, da stand drinnen ich bräuchte den Ein -und Auslassadapter trotzdem nur der Auslassadapter würde nicht reichen? 
"Ihre Bestellung habe ich einmal überprüft. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass Sie für die Pumpe lediglich den Auslassadapter dazu bestellt haben.
Um sowohl für den Ein- als auch für den Auslass G1/4"Anschlüsse verwenden zu können ist zusätzlich noch dieser Adapter notwendig:
Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" | Pumpenadapter | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany " 

Aquatuning hat mir heute morgen um halb 7 auf die Supportanfragen geantwortet, dass hätte ich so schnell nicht erwartet 

Danke, ich bin auch froh hier so schnelle und kompetente Hilfe gefunden zu haben 

Ich denke auch, dass ich mit dem Mo-Ra gut fahren werde, so habe ich noch Potential nach oben falls ich doch mal sagen sollte ich will noch ne 2. GPU z. B.

Ich werde denke ich mal so vorgehen: 
GPU Kühler wechseln danach CPU, dann die Pumpe an ihren Platz inkl. AGB, danach dann Aquaero installieren und abschließend die Verschlauchung bis hin zum Mo-Ra. Sobald ich da fertig bin alles mit Küchenrolle auslegen alle Stecker ausm NT und den Adapter aufstecken, dass nur noch die Pumpe läuft. Befüllen bzw. Luft rauslassen und dann Gehäuse etwas bewegen bis die letzten Luftblasen raus sind zwischendurch halt dann noch immer wieder AGB befüllen. Wie lange sollte ich denn nachdem ich weiß es ist alles dicht die Wakü bzw. Pumpe laufen lassen zum testen? Habe teilweise 24h gelesen und teilweise nur 20min?

Edit: Werde später oder morgen noch zu einer Tankstelle oder so fahren und mir destilliertes Wasser besorgen zum Durchspülen


----------



## SpatteL (23. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Danke hehe 

Mit dem Ansteck-AGB brauchst du kein Einlassadapter

MfG


----------



## Kamir (23. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht und das so geschrieben. Hab auch nochmal angerufen und da wurde mir ebenfalls gesagt, dass ich ihn brauche... naja falls ich den AGB mal wechseln sollte dann hab ich den Adapter wenigstens. Und die 3€ sind bei der Summe jetzt auch nicht so tragisch, obwohl ich nicht erwartet hätte, dass man die Bestellung dann doch nicht "so genau" prüft und mir auch auf weitere Nachfrage das gleiche erzählt aber es ist halt auch Montag  und Fehler passieren mal. Ansonsten sehr schneller Support, freundliche Mitarbeiter und angenehme Preise. Wenn das heute rausgeht kann ich dann evtl. auch schon morgen oder hoffentlich spätestens am Mittwoch anfangen zu basteln


----------



## lefskij (23. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Oh Kamir,

hast Dir ja ein SysProfile erstellt 
Sehr schön, da kann man seine Fortschritte richtig gut dokumentieren. Freue mich auf einen schönen Modding&Misc-Bereich von Dir...

Zu Deinem Probelauf: Gut, dass Du nur die Pumpe anschliesst, besser wäre ein zweites Netzteil (falls vorhanden), da ein Laufwerk als Last und die Pumpe anschliessen und beim 24 pol. Mainboardadapter die grüne und schwarze Litze mit einer Büroklammer überbrücken (liegen direkt nebeneinander). Mache das auch immer so, um auf 'Nummer sicher' zu gehen. Ich habe auch einen Testkreislauf außerhalb des Gehäuses gemacht, falls eine Komponente (CPU oder GPU-Kühler) undicht ist, kannst Du gleich reklamieren und musst nicht alles wieder auseinanderbauen...
Als Dauer zum testen auf Undichtigkeit wären ein bis zwei Stunden schon ok. Man sollte gleich bemerken, wenn eine Tülle nicht richtig sitzt. Meist wird die Luft ziemlich schnell verdrängt - beim MO-RA würde ich unten rein und oben rausfliessen lassen. Das drückt die Luft besser raus.

Viel Erfolg und bis bald


----------



## Kamir (23. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Ja, dachte mir ich mach das jetzt mal, nachdem ich das jetzt sehr oft gesehen habe   
Werde auf jeden Fall Fotos hochladen aber mir steht nur eine Handy Kamera zur Verfügung. Mir gehts hauptsächlich um ein kühles und leises System, das Ausehen ist eher zweitrangig, also bitte nichts Großes erwarten . Dachte da an eine kleine Dokumentation vom Auspacken bis alles fertig ist, als eine Art Dankeschön für die Hilfe, dass man auch seine Tipps wiedersehen kann und auch um anderen Neulingen den Einstieg zu erleichtern, ob ich alles dokumentiere oder nur ein paar Bilder mache, mache ich daran fest, wie die Qualität der Bilder ist. Leider liegt die Kamera für Urlaub etc. momentan bei meinem Schwiegervater in Spee und der wohnt 3h entfernt >.<

Bei der Pumpe ist ein Adapter dabei da brauche ich sogar nichtmal eine Klammer. Netzteil nehme ich zur Not meins her, ansonsten das von einem Freund, dass muss ich noch abklären. Interessant mit dem Laufwerk als Last, habe bisher nur darüber gelesen alles bis auf Pumpe abzustöpseln. Was für einen Vorteil hat den das Laufwerk wenn es als Last noch mit dranhängt?

Testkreislauf außerhalb muss ich mir noch überlegen, theoretisch sollte ich ja auch beim durchspülen sehen wenn iwas undicht ist oder nicht?

Werde morgen erst gegen 23.00 Uhr zum Zusammenbauen kommen, da ich den PC Abends brauche und ich mal davon ausgehe, dass ich eine ziemlich lange Zeit damit beschäftigt sein werde alles zu Verbauen , deswegen werde ich nach Möglichkeit über Nacht einen Testlauf machen und nur die erste Zeit dabei bleiben. Die Noiseblocker auf dem Mo-Ra muss ich auch noch 2-4h auf voller Drehzahl einlaufen lassen dann kann ich das evtl. miteinander verbinden. Wenn ichs nicht abwarten kann, wovon ich ausgehe baue ich vielleicht einen Testkreislauf außerhalb .

Edit: Gerade habe ich bezüglich der Lautstärke nochmal näher geschaut, in Tests die ich gesehen habe war die XT leiser als die Laing DDC310. Jetzt habe ich aber häufig gelesen, dass die XT gar nicht so wirklich leise ist. Da SpatteL mir die Laing DDC310 empfohlen hat wollte ich mal nachfragen, wie das mit der Pumpe ist, die kann ich dann nur betreiben wenn ich einen AGB direkt draufbaue oder?
Nur zur Sicherheit ich will nämlich ungern auf eine Wakü umrüsten und dann habe ich eine laute Pumpe das bereitet mir gerade etwas Sorgen.. ^^



SpatteL schrieb:


> Als alternative Pumpe eine Alphacool DDC310.


----------



## lefskij (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Bin grad beim Arbeiten... knapp.
Eine Laing habe ich auch mit Alphacool-Plexiaufsatz, dafür gibt es aber auch AGB-Aufsätze. Meine  ist sehr leise, habe extra AGB. Die XT ist aber auch top mit Shoggy.

Das Laufwerk am Netzteil kann nötig sein, damit es überhaupt anläuft, nur eine Pumpe nimmt evtl zuwenig Leistung ab.

Heute abend mehr.


----------



## Kamir (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Okay, mir geht´s da nicht direkt um die Vibrationen, sondern um das Betriebsgeräusch der XT. So wie ich das verstanden habe hat die Laing bestimmte mechanische Bauteile gar nicht und die Geräusche können da gar nicht entstehen. 
Laut Bewertungen ist die XT auch sehr leise, aber habe jetzt mehrfach Threads gefunden, wo die Leute sogar Dämmkisten bauen wollten weil die so laut ist. Bin aber auch auf den Silent-Modus gestoßen, die Frage ist ob die dann noch genug pumpen kann für mein System?

Das Paket kommt heute leider nicht mehr, da hat mir DHL eine falsche Angabe gemacht...


----------



## SpatteL (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Die beiden Pumpen haben verschiedene Klangbilder.
Die aquastream hat eher ein niederfrequentes Brummen und die Laing ein höherfrequentes Surren.
Der eine findet es Brummen "angenehmer" oder kann es nicht hören und dem anderen ist das Geräusch der Laing "lieber".

Das kannst du nur selber entscheiden.

MfG


----------



## Kamir (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Okay da würde ich dann wohl die XT vorziehen denke ich mal, lieber wäre mir natürlich eine fast lautlose Pumpe aber, dass ist subjektiv. Mein Gehäuse ist ja eh gedämmt und mit nem Shoggy werden schonmal die Vibrationen geschluckt. 
Aber wie ist das denn mit dem Silent Modus, packt die Pumpe dann noch einen nötigen Durchfluss für mein System? Habe ja leider keinen Durchflusssensor.

SpatteL auf was für einer Frequenz läuft denn deine Pumpe?


----------



## lefskij (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Da Du ja ein aquaero hast, könntest Du eine Laing mit einem Zusatzkabel steuern, falls sie zu laut wird:

Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel fÃ¼r Laing DDC-Pumpen | SteuergerÃ¤te ZubehÃ¶r | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bei mir läuft sie allerdings auf vollen Touren und ich habe doppelt Moosgummimatte druntergeklebt - doppelseitiges Klebeband - bombenfest und sie ist *unhörbar*. Habe diesen Alphacool-Plexiaufsatz:

Alphacool Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz | DDC AufsÃ¤tze | Laing DDC | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Man könnte auch diesen Aufsatz-AGB verwenden...

Alphacool Laing DDC AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter einzeln fÃ¼r Laing-Aufsatz | AufsatzbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


Von der XT habe ich damals Abstand genommen, weil sie mir zu klobig ist - habe aber auch schon öfter von Brummgeräuschen gelesen. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man diese auch irgendwie mit Hilfe des aqauero regeln kann... Möglicherweise klappt das aber nur mit der "Ultra-Version".


----------



## SpatteL (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Meine läuft glaube ich auf 65Hz und packt da knapp 100l/h(im Kreislauf ein HK3, ein aquacomputer GPU-Kühler und dein Nova 1080 mit Schnellkupplungen von CPC, also recht restriktiv)
Bei der aquatream ändert sich mit der Frequenz aber auch das Geräusch etwas, aber du solltest auch bei niedrigster Frequenz(50hz) noch genug Durchfluss haben.
Hast also den ganzen Regelbereich um eine Frequenz zu finden, die für dich angenehm/nicht hörbar ist.

@lefskij:
Die Frequenz kann man bei der Standard-Version auch manuell einstellen.

MfG


----------



## Kamir (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Okay das klingt schonmal gut auf das Kabel bin ich gar nicht gekommen zum Regeln. Regeln müsste man die XT auch in der Standard Version können. Unhörbar ist auch genau das was ich suche, aber das ist eben ziemlich subjektiv jeder hört was Anderes. Ich bin aber ein sehr sehr sehr empfindlicher Mensch. Als Beispiel ich höre das NT obwohl ich ca. 75cm vom Gehäuse wegsitze, meine Freundin muss mit dem Ohr ans Gehäuse in die Nähe von dem Netzteil und hört das Geräusch dann auch nur minimal. 

Die Laing DDC310 klingt jetzt schon besser hab nicht wirklich was gefunden von wegen Dämmung von der Pumpe. Mich hat bei Aquatuning nur die Bewertung abgeschreckt da schreibt einer, dass sie schon laut ist. Allerdings habe ich jetzt sehr viele Threads zu XT Dämmung gefunden bei Aquatuning selber sind die Bewertung aber durchweg positiv und als sehr leise beschrieben.

Ich will ungern alles zusammenbauen und dann feststellen, dass die XT viel zu laut ist für meinen Geschmack

Edit: Okay und wie empfindest du die Lautstärke SpatteL?


----------



## SpatteL (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Beim einschalten höre ich die Pumpe für ein paar Sekunden, aber dann nicht mehr, da sind andere Teile lauter, aber wie du selber schon mehrmals geschrieben hast, das ist subjektiv.

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, bleibt dir nur selber testen.
Musst ja nicht den kompletten Kreislauf aufbauen, da reicht ja auch ein kleiner Testkreislauf außerhalb des PCs(AGB, Pumpe und die beiden Kühler als Widerstand).

MfG


----------



## Kamir (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Hm okay, was haltet ihr dann von der Kombo hier:

Alphacool Laing DDC AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter einzeln fÃ¼r Laing-Aufsatz | AufsatzbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz | DDC AufsÃ¤tze | Laing DDC | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - schwarz | Laing DDC | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany oder die complete da müsste der AGB ja auch drauf gehen und ich spar mir den einen Plexi Glas Aufsatz oder?
Kabel
Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel fÃ¼r Laing DDC-Pumpen | SteuergerÃ¤te ZubehÃ¶r | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Brauche ich sonst noch Adapter?


----------



## SpatteL (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Mit dem winzigen AGB wirst du nicht glücklich.
Die aqualis-AGBs gibt es auch als Aufsatz für die DDC:
Aquacomputer aqualis DDC 100 ml, G1/4 | Aqualis System | RÃ¶hrenbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
bzw.
Aquacomputer aqualis DDC 150 ml, G1/4 | Aqualis System | RÃ¶hrenbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

btw gibt es für die DDCs eine Dämmbox:
Alphacool Laing DDC-SilentBox | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
also manchen scheint die auch zu laut zu sein^^
Wobei die Box vielleicht noch aus der Zeit ist, in der es noch keine Costum-Deckel für die DDCs gab, mit dem original Deckel sollen die nämlich recht laut sein(die Standard Laing DDC).

MfG


----------



## Kamir (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Okay sollte ich mir so einen Schwamm auch holen für den AGB? Der aqualis passt aber nur auf die Single Edition oder?
Adapter brauch ich also keine mehr sonst?


----------



## lefskij (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Ich empfehle Dir auch einen Testkreislauf und dann kannst Du Dir ein Bild machen...

Hatte meine Laing beim ersten Test an einem speziellen 5.25'' Bay AGB und das war dermaßen unangenehm (starkes Brummen und Vibrationen), dass ich lieber Schläuche dazwischen verlegt habe. Und außerhalb des PC ist ein Öffnen des Kreislaufes bei weitem nicht so umständlich, wie bei komplett verbauten Komponenten - so kannst Du experimentieren.

Außerdem kannst Du so schonmal den MO-RA füllen - mit Schnellkupplungen läuft ja nichts heraus

EDIT: Meinst Du Moosgummimatte? Wenn Du schon ein Shoggy hast, brauchst Du die nicht.


----------



## Kamir (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Ja das werde ich jetzt auf jeden Fall machen nachdem ich testen muss. Werde mir die DDC310 dazubestellen und dann mal testen. Ne ich meine einen der in den AGB rein kommt denke mal zwecks Blasenbildung.

Edit: ich brauche dann gar keine speziellen Adapter wie bei der XT oder hab grad beim AGB gesehen, dass da dann die ganz normalen Tüllen passen oder?


----------



## lefskij (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Ja die Schraubtüllen passen, sind 1/4'' Anschlüsse. Und der AGB sollte hoch genug sein, dass bei ausreichender Befüllung keine Luftblasen von der Pumpe angesaugt werden können.


----------



## Kamir (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Okay prima 

Werde mir dann noch einen aqualis mit 150ml mitbestellen. Welchen Durchflusssenor könnt ihr denn empfehlen?

Ich brauche außer der Pumpe dann nur den aqualis und das Kabel evtl. noch 2 Tüllen mehr aber ansonsten habe ich jetzt nichts vergessen hoffe ich?


----------



## lefskij (24. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Dieser hier funktioniert gut mit dem aquaero:

Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fÃ¼r aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust | Sensor Durchfluss | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Brauchst dann noch dieses Kabel, um ihn anzuschliessen:

Aquacomputer Durchflusssensorkabel 3 Polig | Sensor Durchfluss | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Der kostet zwar auch wieder nen ganzen Batzen und man kann auch günstigere Fliessanzeiger nehmen aber wenn Du schon ein aquaero hast, kannst Du dann auch mit der aquasuite alles anzeigen lassen.
Ansonsten haben wir denke ich an alles gedacht - Tüllen müsstest Du genug haben, sind ja noch Winkel dabei... Temperatursensoren hast Du ja auch.


----------



## Kamir (25. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Habe mich jetzt nach dem Aufstehen an einen Warenkorb gemacht:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Ich habe mir auch eine Lösung für das Aquaero überlegt und kann jetzt endlich einen AGB für den Laufwerksschacht nehmen  Ist eigentlich recht simpel, mein Gehäuse hat oben 3 Platten zum entfernen, dort werde ich dann einfach das aquaero direkt drunter montieren. Zur Sicherheit habe ich mir dewegen noch Unterlegscheiben (M3 habe ich im Aquacomputer Forum gelesen) mitbestellt damit die Schrauben auch oben gehalten werden und nicht durch die Lüftungslöcher fallen. Am Ende kommt die Platte einfach wieder drauf, die hat etwas Spielraum weil eine Dämmung drauf ist, bin nur leider nicht früher drauf gekommen^^

Ansonsten noch 2 Temperatursensoren die ich direkt an die Slotblende hänge damit ich sehen kann welche Temperatur in den Mo-Ra reinfließt bzw. wieder rauskommt.
Außerdem habe ich noch einen Lüfter für die GPU mit Halterung genommen, weil die Vrm´s nur passiv gekühlt sind, so bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. 

Der Gedanke zu einer D5 von Alphacool kam mir auch (durch Narbennarr´s sehr gutes Round-Up), aber der macht ziemlich Probleme in Verbindung mit dem auqaero was ich so gelesen habe und ich will die Leistung nicht unbedingt manuell einstellen müssen, zumindest vorerst nicht. Wenn mir die XT bzw. die DDC zu laut sein sollten wird es aber definitv der werden. Ich treffe mich heute noch mit einem Studienkollegen der hat eine XT verbaut, habe ich per Zufall rausbekommen^^ die höre ich mir dann mal an. Vlt. findet sich ja auch noch jemand für die DDC 

Das 1. Paket kommt heute an bin gespannt wie groß das ist^^ Bilder folgen dann auch noch. Das 2. sollte heute noch bei Alphacool rausgehen vlt. ist DHL bei einem kleinen Paket diesmal schneller, ansonsten werde ich spät. am Freitag mit dem Einbau beginnen  wenn alles glatt läuft auch mit der Lautstärke von den beiden Pumpen, wobei ich jetzt mal spontan sage, dass es eher die DDC wird als der XT, da habe ich jetzt schon zu viele negative Sachen gelesen bei der DDC findet sich eigentlich gar nichts, zumindest habe ich nicht gefunden, genau wie bei der D5.

Edit: @lefskij wie misst du denn deine Raumtemperatur in Verbindung mit der aquasuite?

*UPDATE:*

Das 1. Paket ist endlich eingetroffen 

Leider war es beschädigt aber das hatte zum Glück keine Auswirkungen auf die Hardware, zumindest konnte ich bisher nichts festellen. 5 Liter destilliertes Wasser ausm Baumarkt habe ich heute ebenfalls noch schnell besorgt. Jetzt erstmal was essen und dann kanns hoffentlich bald losgehen 

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos leider alles verkehrt herum sobald ich sie hochlade ein drehen in Windows nützt auch nichts -,-

Habe jetzt gerade den Mo-Ra mit destilliertem Wasser gereinigt und davor das auqaero aufgebaut 

Dabei ist mir dann die Frage aufgekommen, wo ich die Laing dann dranklemme ich hätte jetzt spontan gesagt ich mach das an den PWM Anschluss, den kann ich auch als normalen Anschluss nutzen habe ich in der Anleitung gesehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (25. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*



Kamir schrieb:


> Edit: @lefskij wie misst du denn deine Raumtemperatur in Verbindung mit der aquasuite?



Habe einen gesleeveten Temperatursensor angeschlossen - 2 Pin, da gibt es mehrere Anschlüsse und den hinter das Gehäuse nach aussen verlegt...

Phobya Thermosensor einzeln 50cm - schwarz gesleevt | Sensor Temperatur | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Man kann die auch mit Hardwarekomponenten verbinden, wie z.B. RAM-Module der Grafikkarte. Werde das auch nochmal versuchen, habe noch zwei Sensoren übrig.

Deine Idee mit dem aquaero finde ich super und ein Bay Reservoir ist auch praktischer bei Deinem Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster, so kannst Du den Füllstand immer gleich mit einem Blick sehen. Das mit der Wassertemperatur habe ich ähnlich gelöst, wie Du es machen möchtest, einen direkt am MO-RA unten (Einlass) und den anderen am AGB.

Die Laing bei Deinem Testkreislauf einfach an einem Molex-Stecker vom Netzteil anschliessen, das aquaero brauchst Du noch nicht zu aktivieren... Später im Rechner verbaut schließt Du die Laing mit dem Anschlusskabel von Aqaucomputer an einen der drei schwarzen Kanäle an...


----------



## Kamir (25. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Das dachte ich mir auch und ich wollte ja eigentlich immer einen AGB vorne drinnen haben sodass ich den auch begutachten kann^^ außerdem ist das finde ich auch viel einfacher zu befüllen muss halt nur etwas mehr Schlauch dran lassen damit ich den auch noch rausziehen kann 

Okay danke mir gings nur darum wie die Pumpe über das Kabel geregelt wird. Ich kann dann per Aquasuite lediglich die V einstellen oder geht das dann mittels RPM? Der weiße 4. Fan am aquaero ist von Haus aus eh kein PWM das muss man erstmal umstellen obwohl der 4pins hat, dann habe ich theoretisch und hoffentlich auch praktisch 4 Plätze zur Verfügung 3 gehen nämlich leider schon für die 9 Lüfter vom Mo-Ra drauf wegen den 3x3 Kabelpeitschen 

Habe jetzt den Mo-Ra nochmal schön durchgeschüttelt und das letzte Wasser entfernt und bastel jetzt gleich die Lüfter dran, diese werde ich saugend montieren weil ich ohnehin nicht wirklich auf einen 100% Nutzen achten muss  zumindest noch nicht ^^ abgesehen davon sind die dann denke ich mal auch leiser als wenn die da drauf pusten

*Update:*
Mo-Ra Montage der Lüfter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Bild wird noch über den PC hochgeladen)


----------



## lefskij (25. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*



Kamir schrieb:


> ...Ich kann dann per Aquasuite lediglich die V einstellen oder geht das dann mittels RPM?...



Du kannst die Pumpe wie einen Lüfter steuern, es stehen vier Kanäle zur Auswahl (habe gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut) und es wird die Minimal- und Maximaldrehzahl eingestellt. Es kann auch ein Alarmsignal gesetzt werden, sobald die Drehzahl unter den Minimumwert sinkt.
Ich habe meine 9 MO-RA Lüfter übrigens alle über einen Kanal laufen (seit einem halben Jahr ohne Probleme) und eine definierte Lüfterkurve erstellt, welche von der Wassertemperatur abhängt... Die Einstellungen und gerade die Übersichtsseite zu gestalten sind etwas zeitaufwendiger (man muss jedes Feld selbst definieren, wenn man nicht die vorgeschlagenen Favoriten verwenden möchte) aber ich habe es gerne übersichtlich und schlicht auf meinem Desktop
Im Prinzip könntest Du die Pumpe auch über einen bestimmten Wert regeln lassen, z.B. Durchflussmenge oder Temperatur aber das halte ich nicht für sinvoll. Einfach runterregeln, falls sie zu laut ist aber das sollte bei Deiner Konfiguration eigentlich nicht passieren. Es ist allerdings immer gut, etwas Reserven zu haben.

Du kannst übrigens auch Daten von AIDA-Software ins aquaero importieren, um sie in die Steuerung einfliessen zu lassen

Lasse meine Lüfter auch am Radiator saugen, hat sogar Vorteile bei der Reinigung - groben Staub kann man einfach mit dem Staubsauger von der "blanken" Seite entfernen.

EDIT: Bei den NB Lüftern sind Gummirahmen dabei - die würde ich auf jeden Fall mit installieren.

2.EDIT:


Kamir schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch und ich wollte ja eigentlich immer einen AGB vorne drinnen haben sodass ich den auch begutachten kann^^ außerdem ist das finde ich auch viel einfacher zu befüllen muss halt nur etwas mehr Schlauch dran lassen damit ich den auch noch rausziehen kann



Bei meinem Vorgänger (R4) Deines Gehäuses  rutscht der AGB leider immer so blöd rein und einen Millimeter nach unten, dass ich ihn von vorne nur ganz schlecht herausgezogen bekomme. Vielleicht geht es bei Dir ja besser - ansonsten kann man sich sicherlich auch ein Gimmik basteln, was das erleichtert. Bin auch schon eine Weile am überlegen. Und ein paar LEDs von hinten in die Bohrlöcher gesteckt, lassen ihn schön leuchten


----------



## Kamir (26. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Ah okay, Dankeschön fürs Nachsehen . Magst du mir vlt. mal ein Bild mit deinen Einstellungen machen, dass ich eine ungefähre Ahnung bekomme? Das wäre echt klasse. Ich werde das Ganze auch über die Wassertemperatur regeln lassen.  Ja, allerdings und so wie ich mich kenne werde ich auch versuchen sie noch leiser zu bekommen^^ es ist echt schlimm mit mir wenn ich mal was höre egal wie leise dann höre ich das immer wieder. Mit dem Durchfluss muss ich mich auch noch genauer auseinandersetzen. 

Das klingt ja interessant mit AIDA, sprich da kann man sich dann seine Temperatursensoren alle schön übersichtlich anzeigen lassen?

Das hatte ich probiert bei den NB aber das hat nicht richtig funktioniert. Ich hab sie jetzt erstmal so montiert und da gingen die schon kaum drauf. Ich muss aber noch das Kabelmanagement verbessern, die Blende muss ich auch noch draufbasteln, dass werde ich wahrscheinlich machen während ich auf die Post morgen warte. Werde auch versuchen die Lüfter so zu positionieren, dass die Kabel anstatt wie jetzt alle nach rechts und somit auch zwischen den Lüftern durch, alle außen rum führe, sodass größere Zwischenräume entstehen. Hatte mir dazu extra Fotos angeschaut und da habe ich nur die Variante mit alle nach rechts gefunden von dem her dachte ich das ist auch die Beste und optimalste. 
Wobei die NB mit Gummirahmen von vorn herein nicht gescheit zu verbauen waren. Welche Schrauben hast du denn benutzt? Die vom Mo-Ra oder von den NB?

Ja ich werde  auf jeden Fall noch mehr Fotos machen und sofern es meine Handykamera zulässt auch versuchen möglichst viele Details einzufangen. Ich habe unsere Laufwerksschächte mal verglichen als ich noch auf der Suche nach nem anständigen Platz für den aquaero war (übrings sehr schöne Lösung die du da gefunden hast! ) und habe da auch gesehen, dass die etwas anders sind, deiner ist u. A. etwas höher, dass würde auch dein Problem erklären. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten bzw. wahrscheinlich noch einige Fragen haben 

LED´s sind nicht so meins, wobei ich mir gut vorstellen könnte, dass sich das mit der Wakü vlt. ändert^^

EDIT: Habe mir nochmal dein Sysprofil angeschaut zwecks Andornung der Lüfter, genauso habe ich die auch verbaut, hast du die jetzt nachträglich noch geändert und die Gummirahmen draufgepackt?

EDIT2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0830FkCJ3k  nach hoffentlich sieht das bei mir nie so aus^^

EDIT3: Habe gerade aufgeräumt und wollte schlafen gehen und habe mir den CPU Kühler genauer angesehen...:

WLP am Rand und irgend eine verunreinigiung als hätte sich was in das Kupfer gefressen oberhalb der linken Schraube. Außerdem Deckel zerkratzt ( und direkt über dem Auqa Schriftzug ist auch irgendwas, sieht wie Kleber aus :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (26. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Das mit den Einstellungen in der aquasuite  ist so eine Sache... Musst Dich erstmal ein wenig mit der Software vertraut machen. Am besten gleich bei 'Übersichtsseiten' links ein Favoritenfenster erstellen, z.B. so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier links auf das kleine Schloß orange umrandet geklickt und dann auf das gewünschte Feld (Pumpe als Beispiel) rechtsklicken und 'Einstellungen' wählen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben die Reiterkarten durchschalten und die schönsten Einstellungen auswählen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier das Wichtigste: Die Quelle der Daten zur Steuerung auswählen...

Dann kann man die Felder noch auseinanderziehen und anordnen, um das Ganze sinnvoll zu gestalten.


Bisher habe ich noch nicht versucht, andere Software mit der aquasuite zu koppeln. Der Umfang reicht mir an sich.
Und sorry, das mit den Gummirahmen an den Lüftern hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert - ganz vergessen Habe da nur die Washer drunter, mit den Schrauben des MO-RA (andere könnten die Lamellen beschädigen, wenn zu lang). Die Kabel der Lüfter zu verlegen war auch ein Geduldsspiel, hatte die zweimal wieder abgeschraubt und letztendlich habe ich alle in den Zwischenräumen nach rechts verlegt - an den drei mittleren oben und unten entlang und die Stecker sitzen da, wo die vier Lüfterecken zusammentreffen. Musst die Lüfter dann so drehen, dass die kurzen Stecker innen liegen und mit den beiliegenden Verlängerungen arbeiten...

Das mit dem CPU-Kühler ist vielleicht gar nicht so schlimm. Die Kühlflächen gründlich mit Waschbenzin oder Spiritus reinigen, wie alle Komponenten, die Kontakt mit WLP oder -pads haben und schauen, ob sie wirklich glatt sind (sieht man gut an der Spiegelung - dachte schon da sind Löcher aber das ist wohl die Linse und der Blitz der Kamera). An den Ecken hat der CPU-Kühler sowieso wenig Kontakt mit dem Prozessor.

Den Kleberfleck oben kannst Du evtl. mit einer Nadel vorsichtig wegkratzen. Aber er ist schon ein wenig schlampig verarbeitet, musst Du entscheiden, ob Du ihn behalten möchtest...

Stehe gerne für Fragen zur Verfügung, kann nur leider erst abends ausführlich antworten


----------



## Kamir (26. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Da kann ich mir schonmal einen Eindruck machen. 

Ja, an die Lüfter muss ich mich auch gleich nochmal machen, auch wenn das etwas nervig ist^^ Werde das jetzt mal mit den Washern machen, ich denke du meinst die kleinen Gummiringe damit.

CPU Kühler habe ich mir jetzt den bestellt, Alphacool NexXxoS XP ³ Light - Plexi - Intel/AMD: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r so bekomme ich den heute noch und der Deckel passt schön zur Pumpe 

Bin mir jetzt auch sehr sicher, dass der Kryos eine Retoure war, es war keine Plastikfolie mehr auf dem Kühler, habe das vorhin in einem Review gesehen. Grundsätzlich ist das ja nicht schlimm Retouren wieder neu zu verschicken, sonst wären bald alle Onlinehändler Pleite, aber nur solang diese noch einwandfrei sind.  Den Kryos den ich bekommen habe hätte ich eher unter B-Ware gelistet.

Dieses Zeug, was sich oberhalb der Schraube befindet, ist überall fleckenweise vorhanden auf dem Kupfer

EDIT: Der Mo-Ra war dann doch noch relativ einfach zu verkabeln 
Der Phobya AGB lässt sich auch gut insallieren, hatte da keine Probleme, der sinkt auch nicht ab oder so

EDIT2: Gerade ist noch der CPU Block gekommen jetzt mache ich den Rest fertig. Leider war bei der Block eine Plastik-Unterlegscheibe zu wenig dabei, ärgerlich aber ich konnte improvisieren mit einer Anderen (kleineren Scheibe) die ich leicht eingeritzt habe - sitzt genauso gut und das MB wird so nicht vom Metall berührt.

Eine Frage ist mir noch gekommen, an manchen Tüllen bekomme ich die Überwurfmuttern nicht komplett über das Gewinde, ist das egal wenn die nicht komplett übers Gewinde geht oder muss ich noch mehr Gewalt anwenden?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (26. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Schade, dass Aquacomputer den Kühler nicht als B-Ware gekennzeichnet hat. Normalerweise sind die in Folie vakuumiert.
Gib ihn zurück, mit der Bitte um zukünftige Kennzeichnung. Der Kühler von Alphacool sieht ganz chic aus - hoffe, er bietet eine gute Kühlleistung.

Zieh die Überwurfmuttern bitte nur handfest an - solange Du den Schlauch nicht herausziehen kannst, ist alles in Butter

Schön, dass es mit dem AGB bei Dir besser klappt und Du es einfacher hast, werde mir noch eine elegante Lösung überlegen...

EDIT: Nette Bilderserie hast Du da - schade,dass Du die Bilder nicht ausrichten kannst.


----------



## Kamir (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

So, werde die Nacht wohl durchmachen >.< es hat sich jetzt alles noch ziemlich gezogen. Ich hatte alles angeschlossen und habe einen Testlauf gemacht. Plötzlich hat es dann am CPU Kühler geleckt, ich habe das zuerst gar nicht gesehen vor lauter Küchenrolle... es ist dann schon ne kleine Menge rausgelaufen als ichs gemerkt habe... Der Temperatursensor der für den Prozessor gedacht war hat das verursacht gehabt. Habe dann direkt das System ausgeleert, es war zum Glück noch nicht komplett voll, daher ging es relativ schnell, wobei sich das restliche Wasser etwas hingezogen hat zu entfernen.  

Hatte zuerst schon Panik bei der Menge Wasser, das ist bis runter gelaufen, habe alles mit Küchenrolle getrocknet und dann weiter entlüftet. Nach einiger Zeit in der ich gegoogelt habe, was alles passieren kann dachte ich mir dann ich probiers jetzt einfach trotz dem Leck davor und mach die Kiste an... hatte ein riesen Glück nichts ist passiert und alles läuft 1a  Zumindest ist mir nichts aufgefallen habe Heaven laufen lassen und dachte ich habe schlechtere Werte aber das war wohl nur Einbildung, habe ich danach festgestellt. Abgesehen davon gibts ja jetzt den neuen AMD Treiber Crimson vlt. hat bzw. hätte der was mit der Leistung zu tun gehabt.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die restlichen Kabel anschließen für Tempsensoren, evtl. die Fühler vom Aquaero und den Pumpenadapter. Werde bei der Gelegenheit dann noch ein paar Bilder machen.
Momentan lasse ich noch die NB 2-4h Stunden laufen damit sich das Schmiermittel verteilt, so wie der Hersteller das sagt. 

Die GPU hat im Heaven selten die 40° gesehen auf Ultar und der Prozessor ebenfalls  Die VRM sind zwar höher (und ca. 15° auseinander oO), aber das war zu erwarten. Der Lüfter den ich extra für die GPU Backplate gekauft habe hängt auch noch nicht dran, wobei der MoRa momentan so steht, dass er ins offene Case bläst (um die letzte mögliche Feuchtigkeit zu beseitigen hoffe ich) 

Werde im Laufe des Tages noch das Aquasuite bzw. Pumpe und Lüfter einstellen und dann nochmal ein paar Temperatur Tests machen.

Nochmals Danke für die Unterstützung! 

EDIT: Die Laing ist kaum zu hören, aber ich werde die noch etwas weiter runterschrauben, die volle Leistung brauche ich nicht. Was ist denn ein guter Wert für den Durchfluss den ich haben sollte?
EDIT2: Habe gerade alles angesteckt und dann ist der PC zuerst nicht mehr richtig hochgefahren "Late CPU Initialization Fehlercode" und jetzt geht gar nichts mehr... Am Wasser von vorhin wirds wohl nicht liegen, nachdem er einwandfrei lief bis ich die Kabel angesteckt habe oder? 
Habe die Kabel wieder zurückgesteckt dann kam immer noch der Fehlercode für kurze zeit und jetzt reagiert er gar nicht mehr.Ich habe das Netzteil im Verdacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher 
EDIT3: Schade, das Netzteil ist es nicht,,, bleibt eigentlich nur noch das Mainboard oder evtl. der Startknopf aber bei dem Knopf passt es nicht zusammen, dass bevor er gar nicht mehr anging dieser Fehler mit der CPU angezeigt wurde
Bin echt ratlos was es sein könnte


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*



lefskij schrieb:


> Schade, dass Aquatuning den Kühler nicht als B-Ware gekennzeichnet hat. Normalerweise sind die in Folie vakuumiert.



Na.. wir machen doch nicht jede Packung auf und schauen rein ob die in Ordnung ist. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Ware ok ist die wir vom Hersteller bekommen  Es ist ja nicht unsere Aufgabe bei deren Produkten eine Qualitätssicherung durchzuführen. Es ist nicht immer der Shop schuld


----------



## lefskij (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Na.. wir machen doch nicht jede Packung auf und schauen rein ob die in Ordnung ist. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Ware ok ist die wir vom Hersteller bekommen  Es ist ja nicht unsere Aufgabe bei deren Produkten eine Qualitätssicherung durchzuführen. Es ist nicht immer der Shop schuld



Uups, mein Fehler... "Aquacomputer" wäre richtig gewesen. Das kommt davon, wenn man nur flüchtig Korrektur liest. Entschuldige Eddy, werde das gleich verbessern!

Kamir, funktioniert der Rechner jetzt wieder? Bitte gründlichst trocknen lassen vor dem Einschalten, Du weißt ja nie genau bis wohin das Wasser gelaufen ist.


----------



## Kamir (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Na.. wir machen doch nicht jede Packung auf und schauen rein ob die in Ordnung ist. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Ware ok ist die wir vom Hersteller bekommen  Es ist ja nicht unsere Aufgabe bei deren Produkten eine Qualitätssicherung durchzuführen. Es ist nicht immer der Shop schuld



Das stimmt allerdings, da hatte ich einen Denkfehler - Sorry!

Der Rechner funktioniert leider nicht wieder, habe mal einen Thread erstellt im Probleme Bereich.
Kann mir aber nicht wirklich erklären woher das Problem kommt, nachdem er zunächst ohne Probleme gelaufen ist...
Was kann ich denn sonst noch machen? trocken ist er so wie ich das gesehen habe aber er reagiert nicht mehr auf den Power Knopf. NT ist es nicht, die Stecker für Power stecken auch alle am MB... sollte ja eigentlich das MB sein, aber ich wüsste nicht, was ich sonst machen könnte um das Problem zu beheben. Mir wurde geraten das MB auszutauschen

EDIT: Es lag nicht am Wasser laut MSI und dem PC Laden, sondern es ist ein Fehler bei der Montage des CPU Kühlers gewesen. *Lösung laut MSI:* das MB über Nacht bei normaler Raumtemperatur liegen lassen und CPU entfernen, damit sich das Board wieder zurechtrücken kann. Der PC Laden hat mir dann auch nochmal gesagt, dass das gut sein kann und das in der Regel funktioniert. Bin mal gespannt, auf jeden Fall würde das passen mit dem CPU Kühler weil ich mich erinnere, dass ich ein Rädchen noch ein kleines Stück weiter angezogen habe nachdem der Rechner gelaufen ist. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass eine zu feste Montage so viele verschiedene Sachen auslösen kann. Der MSI Mitarbeiter meinte, dass dies sehr häufig vorkommen würde, weswegen er dann auch direkt eine Lösung hatte trotz der vielen Fehlercodes und nicht hochfahren etc.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich da in Zukunft vorsichtiger sein der Fehler passiert mir nicht nochmal^^

Die Frage ist jetzt ob ich die vorhanden Schläuche weiterverwenden kann oder brauche ich komplett Neue für das Innere? Die sind ja jetzt an den Enden mit den Tüllen verbunden und dementsprechend etwas weiter, macht das was wenn ich die einfach wieder draufstecke, nachdem ich sie ausgebaut habe?


----------



## lefskij (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Hoffentlich bringt der Tipp von MSI was und Du kannst das MB auch weiter verwenden...
War bei dem Kühler, den Du falsch montiert hast, eine Backplate dabei? Falls ja, wird der Schaden vielleicht nicht so schlimm sein (gehe mal davon aus, dass MSI meint, das Board wäre leicht verzogen).

Du sagtest einige Posts zuvor, dass Du bei dem Alphacool-Kühler bei einem Washer improvisieren musstest - bist Du sicher, dass kein Metall das Board berührt hat? Aber Du hattest da ja noch nichts eingeschaltet, oder?
Drücke Dir jedenfalls beide Daumen ganz fest und hoffe, dass Du bald weiterbasteln kannst.

Die Schläuche kannst Du weiterverwenden, bis zum Anschlag der Tülle stecken, auch wenn sie etwas geweitet sind. Das ist normal und wenn Du die Überwurfmuttern handfest anziehst, sodass die Schläuche sich nicht herausziehen lassen, kann nichts passieren. Und die Temperatursensoren würde ich nicht direkt an Kühler anbringen, die haben ja einen recht großen Durchmesser und kommen sich da schnell mit anderen Anschlüssen in die Quere.


----------



## Kamir (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Leider schlechte Nachrichten, das Board ist hinüber alle Pins sind verbogen. Der Kühler saß also zu fest, außerdem habe ich wahrscheinlich mit den Schläuchen zu viel Druck ausgeübt, als ich den Kühler verschlaucht habe. CPU sieht zum Glück soweit in Ordnung aus und ich konnte nichts feststellen, was auf einen CPU Defekt hindeutet. 

Ja war eine aber die hat leider nicht richtig gepasst. Weiß jetzt noch nicht was ich mit dem Kryos machen soll evtl. kann ich den besser montieren auch wenn der Schönheitsfehler hat. Die Montage von dem ist aber genauso wie von dem Alphacool, da dreht man relativ schnell zu weit. 

Gibt es einen CPU Wasserblock mit einer Befestigung die auch einen Abstand gewährleistet?
Ansonsten bin ich bei der Verschlauchung immer so vor gegangen: Tülle auf Komponente - Schlauch draufgedrückt - Überwurfmutter draufgedreht. Sollte man das besser anders machen?

Prima dann brauche ich mir nicht extra Schlauch kaufen. 
Wasser habe ich noch ca. 1.5Liter aber der Mo-Ra ist im Prinzip fast voll. Benötige noch mehr Wasser?


----------



## lefskij (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Oh mann, das ist aber ärgerlich - tut mir sehr leid für Dich.

Vorhin habe ich noch einen Artikel bei den News gelesen, der auch nichts Gutes verheißen lässt:

Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen - Scythe rüstet Halterungen nach

Du solltest extrem vorsichtig bei der Installation eines Kühlers vorgehen... Und am besten einen wählen, der federgelagerte Schrauben hat, vordefinierten Anschlag, oder Änliches. Bei der Verschlauchung hast Du in meinen Augen nichts falsch gemacht, darfst aber eben alles nur mit der Hand festziehen und auf keinen Fall Werkzeug zur Hilfe nehmen.
Und pass auf, dass Du bei der Installation des Prozessors auch die Klemme am Sockel richtig öffnest und schließt. Die Backplate für den Kühler musst Du auch sauber einsetzen, sie ist für den richtigen Sitz des Kühlers sehr wichtig.

Das Wasser sollte reichen - einen halben bis einen Liter wirst Du wohl brauchen.

Kopf hoch Kamir...


----------



## Kamir (28. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Danke, werde in Zukunft besser auf den Druck achten. 

Darauf bin ich auch schon gestoßen, hört sich nicht gerade gut an. 

War ich bisher auch eigentlich immer, meine Vermutung ist, dass ich als ich den Kühler verschlaucht habe zu viel Druck ausgeübt habe, zusätzlich habe ich auch nicht gerade leicht befestigt, aber das Verschlauchen wird wohl dem Sockel den Rest gegeben haben. Habe jetzt schon einige Luftkühler verbaut und hatte nie Probleme. Gestern habe ich mir einen von EKWB bestellt EKWB EK-Supremacy EVO rot Edition: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
der sieht nicht nur gut aus und passt zum Board, sondern hat auch Abstandshalter, sodass mir das nicht nochmal passieren wird, sei es bei der Verschlauchung oder der generellen Montage. 
Schläuche habe ich alle noch weitestgehend an den Komponenten, etwas Schlauch ist noch übrig, ich hoffe der reicht mir dann noch , viel ist ja nicht verändert bis auf den CPU Kühler von daher habe ich da Hoffnung^^

Werkzeuge habe ich keine benutzt, nur einmal um am Aquaero den Molex Stecker zu entfernen, dass war echt heftig wie fest der da drauf saß. Werde auf jeden Fall alles ganz ganz ganz vorsichtig einbauen diesmal^^. Diesmal fange ich auch dem CPU Kühler an, sodass ich da genug Platz zum arbeiten habe, das letzte mal ist der ja als letztes erst da gewesen und ich hatte dann schon ein paar Sachen verbaut gehabt

Die Backplate werde ich bei dem EKWB auf jeden Fall nutzen ich hoffe sie passt diesmal auch hin, laut Anleitung wird es da aber keine Probleme geben.

Danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## Kamir (30. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

So ein kurzes Update: Es geht jetzt zum Glück wieder alles, habe das Mainboard ausgetauscht und alles lief wieder. War zwar ne ziemliche Arbeit, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal nicht mehr so viel basteln hoffe ich . Warte nur noch auf Molex Verlängerungen um a. A. die aquaero schöner miteinzubinden. 

Prima Temperaturen, einzig die VRM2 (50°) Temperaturen liegen 22° über den VRM1 (28°) im Idle das stört mich etwas. Die VRMs halten aber so ca. 115° insgesamt aus, also von dem her mache ich mir erstmal keine sorgen deswegen.


----------



## lefskij (30. November 2015)

*AW: Erste Wakü für 6700k und r9 390 nitro im Fractal R5*

Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht, auch wenn Du dafür nochmal etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen musstest... Ich wusste nicht, dass die Skylake-CPU und der Sockel derartig empfindlich sind. Ich hoffe, dass Du an Deiner jetzigen Zusammenstellung lange Freude haben wirst und ich freue mich schon auf neue Bilder vom Rechenknecht

Schön, dass Du mit den Temperaturen zufrieden bist und Deine Hardware dankt es Dir sicher auch. Wegen der Spannungsreglertemperaturen brauchst Du Dir nicht so große Sorgen zu machen, die sind in der Regel ja immer etwas höher und solange Du nicht massiv übertaktest, kommst Du da auch nicht in einen kritischen Bereich. Du hast ja auch einen extra Lüfter gekauft, welcher die VRM mitkühlen soll - steuerst Du den über das aquaero? Das wäre ja eine Möglichkeit.

Konnte es zuerst auch kaum glauben, dass die GPUs mit Wasserkühlung etwa 40°C kühler bleiben, als mit Luft und von der Lautstärke mal ganz zu schweigen. Mit einem SLI-System bei Luftkühlung hat man ja unter Vollast das Gefühl, als schalte man einen Mixer an und ohne Headset ist das bei Spielen auch schonmal nervig gewesen. Außerdem macht mir das Basteln am Rechner unheimlich viel Spaß und es ist eine Freude immer wieder etwas zu verschönern/verbessern

Viele Grüße


----------

